# Packgoat with 4-H experience for sale



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I did a post on the For Sale page but then thought maybe I should put it here too.

We bought a goat (Slater) back in 2011 that is 75% Alpine and 25% Saannen. He was born in May 2006 and is disbudded and has tattoos in both ears. The people that raised him, didn't pack with him but raised him as a 4-H project doing packgoats. He won at their county fair and then again Grand Champion at the Washington State Fair in Puyallup.

We purchased him and packed with him the summer of 2011. He did okay - not the worst goat, not the best goat. We packed with him in the summer of 2012 and he didn't do good at all. He was coughing and we pulled his pack coming out so he had no weight. We didn't pack at all last summer due to a family illness.

We took him to the fair one year just as an exhibit and everyone oohed and aahhed at how big he was. He isn't our biggest goat but when he is standing next to a market boer goat, he looks tall. I think he taped the last time at 185 lbs.

At home he is healthy. We tested for CAE, CL, and Q Fever several weeks and he was negative to all of them. He appears to be in great health. Would he start coughing if packed again? I don't know but we have enough other goats that I don't want to keep him. However, where I live, if I put him on craigslist, he would be an instant meal.

So, I'm hoping there is an interest as a 4-H project or maybe someone that wants to take the time to try to pack with him again.

He does have his quarks. I can walk out to him and scratch him but right now my husband can't get close. Next week, it will be switched. My 7 year old son will go out in the pasture and Slater will follow him in a mean way. Yet, my 11 year old daughter can go out there and be best friends with him.

I'm trying to downsize but don't want to just sell him as a meat goat.

We live in Moses Lake. 180 miles east of Seattle, 100 miles west of Spokane and about 80 miles north of Tri Cities. You need to come here to pick him up. We have so much going on right now that we don't really have the time to meet you halfway.

I'm asking $100 to a good home.

The best way to get a hold of us is through e-mail ([email protected]).

Tonia


----------

